# Air crash investigation



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone on here watch it or ever been in a plane thats had problems?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah I have prob seen them all now , some really scary ones !


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome show.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

i thought i was weird or sadistic for liking this show!

Some of the things that happen are ,ad. but even crazier is the fact they find the problem out of 1000's of broken bits!


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

It amazes me how some pilots manage to land their plane with the amount of damage you see on some


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Was really good but I ended up watching all of them and it's been a few years since I've seen one now..


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> it's been a few years since I've seen one now..


Thats good though less crashes the better


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome show. Very clever how they work out what happened.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I love it, google aviation herald too. Oh and the series of air crash starts this Monday


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh and dangerous flights is worth a watch, flying a Cessna from the USA ..... To Poland


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes I watch ACI, good show, and amazing how they find out what went wrong, and that Dangerous Flights is excellent, no wonder they look shattered all the time, th time zones etc must be very confusing sometimes!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Was on a plane back from Toronto CA and just about to leave (WINTER) and the engines kicked up and we started moving... as soon as as we started moving, smoke Filled the cabin and everyone was screaming, i was laughing at my sister screaming her head off... we slowed down and had a few checks done, then we were told that it was the De-Icer coming through the air con.

taxi'd again and then booted it up, let rip and then it flooded the cabin again.. Captain says, we are going for it, it SHOULD clear in 5 minutes or so :lol:

must admit second time we went for take off, i slightly skidded myself :lol:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds funny reading the story.
Don`t think would be if it happened in person.
Saw today again about the BritishAirlines plane that flew trough the volcano ash near Fiji.
The first airplane to experience that.
I`m always happy when the engines start again.


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent programme with some truly dedicated experts in their field.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ACI is a superb show. I always finding myself reading about the incident on Wiki afterwards. Maybe it's because I'm a sick barsteward, having a previous 16yr career in the NHS Oppo theatres, but I always read about the injuries first...



SteveTDCi said:


> Oh and dangerous flights is worth a watch, flying a Cessna from the USA ..... To Poland


Not yet seen that show, got a couple recorded on Sky to watch. Heard from those in the know, it's slighty over dramatised etc.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

neilos said:


> Not yet seen that show, got a couple recorded on Sky to watch. Heard from those in the know, it's slighty over dramatised etc.


Yes you can see from the way the show is put together that its done for dramatic effect, however doing a job where you are currently in different time zones etc must be quite exhasuting, I am guessing these ferry pilots have to change there clocks every day as there journies take several days, I believe that staff on airlines etc stay in there own local times clocks dont they? i.e. a BA pilot does a flight to Florida from London and works back the following day, I believe they work to a UK clock for that dont they? As if they constant changed clocks etc they would have seriously f****d up mental health wouldnt they and that would be a safety issue surely?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I find watching it around March-April time of year to be very useful. Just as SWMBO is starting mention holidays for the summer... What's that? Anglesey it is. 

Seriously though, I've watched it for years. Quite disturbing to watch when you think about the human cost, especially when it's revealed to be poor maintenance or something else completely avoidable.

It sometimes feels wrong watching it, but it's interesting if nothing else.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I was having a flying lesson (Piper PA38) and the engine revs dropped, now at first I thought the instructor had done it, he used to pull the throttle back and say" Engine failure, what are you going to do?"
I look at him, he looked at me and asked what I did, "nothing"
He took control, We didn't half come down fast!
When the engine was checked over no problem was ever found, I use to hate flying that plane after that.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

cangri said:


> Saw today again about the BritishAirlines plane that flew trough the volcano ash near Fiji.


That one is my all time favorite episodes to date:thumb:

Note how the BRITISH crew didn't panic....British pilots, best in the world:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Watched nearly everyone. Love anything to do with civil aviation.

Pan AM 103 (1988) and PSA 182 (1978) will always stick in my mind.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> I was having a flying lesson (Piper PA38) and the engine revs dropped, now at first I thought the instructor had done it, he used to pull the throttle back and say" Engine failure, what are you going to do?"
> I look at him, he looked at me and asked what I did, "nothing"
> He took control, We didn't half come down fast!
> When the engine was checked over no problem was ever found, I use to hate flying that plane after that.


Did he check for carb icing?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

durmz said:


> Did he check for carb icing?


Yup, fuel pump, switch tanks.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha nice, not had that one yet


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

have been in a close call in plane which my friend owns , i went over to his and did some engine work on it for him while staying over , found a couple of other things wrong as well which was beyond me so he booked it in to a proper plane garage to finish it off and give it its inspection ect , one week and massive bill later it was ready ! off we go get it checked started ect , taxi for take off , then take off and get up to about 2/3000 feet look at each other and then the plane fills up with smoke , and no you cant turn a plane straight round and land back where you have come from but you have to do a big circle and land back in to the wind in the same dirrection that you took off in , that was the longest 5 minutes of my life !
it smelt like some thing electrical was burning , after my friend had radioed the tower to say we are doing a emergency landing and they had cleared the runway ect he turned off all ectectrical systems and had the plane flat out while doing the loop . landing at about 230 knots with no flaps was intresting and when we was about 1ft from touch down a crosswind blew us off the tarmac and onto the grass , things that make you go F U C K ME ! we did manage to land safely and afterwards i spent half a hour checking it out and we found it was a air pipe that brings the hot air from the engine which had been replaced and it had a coating on it that was burning off , it did clear after running the plane for a while , was checked and cleared again so off we went for a 4 hour flight


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

What plane?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was at school we had an activities week, our RE teacher had a PPL so organised a flying week. One of the days we spent at an airfield going up in 4's and taking turns in a Cessna and a Piper. I was in the back for one of the trips and he came down a bit hard on the landing - turned out it was soo hard, it had broken the undercarriage and it put the plane out of action

Another time I was coming back from Denmark after 6 weeks training there (got bumped to business class too as a mates Mum was on check-in :-D ) and as we were comng in to land, the turbulence was soo bad that we got told to assume the brace position. The chap next to me was sweating buckets, I just looked at him and smiled. 

My folks and brother went to France for a holiday and the landing gear didn't come down all the way on one side, so as they touched down the plane lent over and they could see loads of fire engines and support crews racing down the runway with them, they said that was fun!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Quite a few years ago, flying home from a holiday

The captain came across the speakers, cheif steward to the cabin IMMEDIATELY

They then came back out and just started throwing our meals into bin liners and at this point a rather calm sounding captain came on the speaker system, saying we should refresh ourselves with the safety card as we are going to be making a Unscheduled landing at the local airport, 

Once landed we were met with what looked like teenagers with AK47 and disembarked normally, no jumping out the plane to a holding area 

Speaking with the captain in the holding area, he calmly said the problem was the ****pit had completely filled with smoke and they had to put on their masks, luckily Budapest was local as they might have had to find a field:doublesho


----------

